# 16 Gauge ??????



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Recently purchased a Browning A-5 Sweet Sixteen, don't know why other than I have a soft spot for A-5's, I don't even know if I have ever shot a 16 gauge, so my question is, why the 16 ?????? Why did someone feel the need to come out with a 16 V/S 12 or 20 ????????????


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

16's have been around for awhile. I, personally, love them. My favorite is a 28 gauge though.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

those are pretty hard to come by. and a damn fine shotgun good buy, im jealous.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Id imagine they come out with it to satisfy people that shooting a 12 gauge is too much and a 20 is not enough??? Just my guess


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The ultimate clay gun.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CCC said:


> Recently purchased a Browning A-5 Sweet Sixteen, don't know why other than I have a soft spot for A-5's, I don't even know if I have ever shot a 16 gauge, so my question is, why the 16 ?????? Why did someone feel the need to come out with a 16 V/S 12 or 20 ????????????


I have the same gun. It was my great granny's and she passed it down to me. She swears that it was a dove killing machine back in her day :thumbsup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

One on my dream list good buy. I hope you reload or are well off though... Those shells are GOLD


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Hopin4aboat said:


> One on my dream list good buy. I hope you reload or are well off though... Those shells are GOLD


McCoy's in Marianna has 16g Rio's by the case. They're priced about the same as 12g's if I remember right (that was sunday...short term memory loss).


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

16ga shells aren't much more expensive than 12ga. They had a sweet 16 at a pawn shop here in Mobile for 350, I was tempted to buy it but the condition was not the best.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I was raised on a 16 ga stevens model 311 
, and my Dad had a 16 ga Savage Auto that looked like the Browning sweet 16 (tho not as good finish). Father in law shot a 16 ga Sweet 16 that he passed down to my son. I didn't know or hunt with anybody who shot a 12 or 20 ga. 

I need to find a reasonable source of 16 ga shells. 

I now have 12, 16, 20, &.410. I wouldn't trade any of them for my 16's except for the shortage of shells.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass pro has a ton of 16 gauge shells


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Bass pro has a ton of 16 gauge shells


I'm glad to know that. When I was 14, my Dad gave me a Sweet 16. It was used in near new condition. The first day I shot it, the screw on the bottom of the grip backed out. My Dad took it back to the gun shop where he got it and traded it for a new Light 12. I just passed that one down to my son. A couple of years ago, my Dad gave me a very lightly used Belgium made Sweet 16 in the box. I'm going to re-live my youth next dove season by picking up a case of 8 shot. My first shotgun was a single shot Winchester 16 ga. My 320 qt engle wouldn't hold all the squirrels and rabbits I killed with that Winchester.


----------

